# Vanair ADHD 185 cooling fan won't turn on



## Mark G. (Jun 13, 2021)

Good morning. I just joined up hoping to find a solution to my cooling fan issue and avoiding shop downtime. I have a Vanair ADHD 185 with a cooling fan that is no longer turning on. I have replaced the fan temperature sensor and the relay. Neither of these have solved the problem. The fan motor itself tests good using a 9-volt battery to power it.

Thanks for any help!
Mark G.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some pix of what you are working on for us.
how good are you with a digital vom?


----------

